# A mod that can handle a 30mm Atty?



## Rob Fisher (15/3/19)

I have finally pulled the trigger on a Scottua The Tank V4 that has haunted me for a long time and could never quite get to commit to such an expensive RTA... now the hunt is on for a decent mod that can handle a 30mm Atty.



Unfortunately, most seem to be BOX type which I find really uncomfortable or the mod has a lipo also which I'm not a fan of...

At this stage, all I can think of is a Minikin Kodama or a G Class.

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/3/19)

Maybe it can fit on this
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vicious-ant-duke-26650-sx350j-v2.t56182/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Elmien (15/3/19)

Here is something you might like. The Presa TC100W by Wismec.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have finally pulled the trigger on a Scottua The Tank V4 that has haunted me for a long time and could never quite get to commit to such an expensive RTA... now the hunt is on for a decent mod that can handle a 30mm Atty.
> View attachment 160746
> 
> 
> ...



Wow @Rob Fisher - I wonder how much juice goes into that tank!
Juice for days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher - I wonder how much juice goes into that tank!
> Juice for days!



10ml with the standard tank and 14mm with the Ultem Bubble glass or 15ml with the PMMA version.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/3/19)

G-class is probably your best looking option. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/3/19)

G class 
VA knight (silver / blackened steel )
Vsticking VK530
Lustro kodama gunmetal relic 
Kodama minikin v2
Minikin v2 (silver / chrome ) 


Just be careful with the kodama and minikin as their site specs say they fit up to 26mms atty's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (16/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Maybe it can fit on this
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vicious-ant-duke-26650-sx350j-v2.t56182/


If I am not mistaken @SAVapeGear, got one for sale?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/3/19)

Petrus said:


> If I am not mistaken @SAVapeGear, got one for sale?


Yes @Petrus

I still have mine for sale and it will handle a 30mm tank with ease.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (16/3/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes @Petrus
> 
> I still have mine for sale and it will handle a 30mm tank with ease.


@Rob Fisher , there you go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (16/3/19)

based on how you normally build Hotcig G100. single battery 21700. SV have them. with a mizer plus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trevz88 (9/4/19)

Smoant Cylon 218w

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (10/4/19)

Vaporesso Luxe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have finally pulled the trigger on a Scottua The Tank V4 that has haunted me for a long time and could never quite get to commit to such an expensive RTA... now the hunt is on for a decent mod that can handle a 30mm Atty.
> View attachment 160746
> 
> 
> ...


G class for the win uncle Rob feels good in the hand fires nicely and can hold onto a 30mm tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic (18/1/21)

Buy your Mythos back from me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dombank (18/1/21)

Odin 250c Stainless  Best mod I ever owned hands down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/1/21)

Hi Rob,
If you're prepared to shave 1mm off the base of that tank as a gentle taper ... you'd then be down to a 28mm diameter base, which opens a world of possibility WRT mods, (_quite possibly one already in your collection too _)


----------



## Lee786 (18/1/21)

Odin 75 c dna

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/1/21)

Grus?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dombank (18/1/21)

Dibs in advance for when @Rob Fisher realizes dual coil is not for him and goes back to his Dwarv DL 
Get a banger clean mod for it


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/21)

dombank said:


> Dibs in advance for when @Rob Fisher realizes dual coil is not for him and goes back to his Dwarv DL
> Get a banger clean mod for it



I sold this one a while back! It was hellish expensive at US$250 before shipping, Vat and Customs and I never got to bond with this one... was a real waste of money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dombank (18/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I sold this one a while back! It was hellish expensive at US$250 before shipping, Vat and Customs and I never got to bond with this one... was a real waste of money!


I hope you bond handsomely with it - and make sure you keep it clean for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

